# Breakfast fatties



## celticgladiator (Aug 3, 2010)

i stayed up after work the other night and made fatties for a morning potluck. sorry i didnt get more pics. i was very tired. i ended up being up over 24 hours when all was said and done. one of them completely fell apart on me while i was trying to roll it so it went into a loaf pan and cooked that way on the smoker. pulled it out of all the grease and finished it under the broiler. looked horrible, tasted the same. i used eggs, hashbrowns (O'Brien style) and cheddar cheese inside.


----------



## thunderdome (Aug 3, 2010)

Looks great. I love breakfast fatties


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 3, 2010)

Those look great - bet they tasted good too


----------



## new2que (Aug 3, 2010)

Fatty piston saved my life, and cost less than five bucks to make.  check it out!


----------



## celticgladiator (Aug 4, 2010)

i used cheap sausage and it had a high fat content, stuck to the bag and when i was trying to roll it the sausage tore. what a mess, lol.


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 4, 2010)

My wife keeps begging me to do another breakfast fattie. Just don't seem to get much time!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 4, 2010)

Looks great!

Nice fatties!

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 4, 2010)

Now I think that the breakfast fattie is the most often made fattie that there is. Yours look great too.


----------



## celticgladiator (Aug 4, 2010)

thank you all, they were pretty tasty. the one i posted a pic of is the only one that turned out looking very good. they all tasted the same but chaep bacon and sausage make a difference. i'm not going to try to save a buck next time and turn out a better product.


----------

